# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Montako uutta raitiotiejärjestelmää Pohjoismaissa avataan vuoteen 2020 mennessä?

## hmikko

Ajattelin tässä laskea uudeksi järjestelmäksi semmoiset, joissa on katurataa, joka ei liity vuonna 2012 olemassa oleviin raitiotiejärjestelmiin. Museoraitioteitä ei lasketa, mutta osin rautateillä kulkevat ovat siis uusia, jos on uutta katurataa. Raide-Jokerista saa riidellä. Itse en pitäisi sitä uutena, jos se tehdään yhteensopivana Helsingin nykyisten kanssa, koskapa yhteys vanhaan tehtäneen, jos ei ensimmäisessä vaiheessa, niin ennen pitkää kuitenkin.

Tällä hetkellä havaintoni mukaan varsin todennäköisiltä näyttäisivät ainakin Aarhus, Kööpenhamina, Malmö, Stavanger, Tampere ja Turku, mutta muut foorumilaiset ovat varmasti seuranneet kenttää laajemmin.

Muoks: Bergenissä siis rakentamispäätös tehtiin 2005, rakentaminen alkoi elokuussa 2007 ja kuningatar virpoi radan avatuksi kesäkuun 22. päivä 2010.

----------


## hmikko

Seiskaa äänestäneille: mikä on teitin uusien ratikkakaupunkien lista?

----------


## 339-DF

Kysymys on hyvä ja mielenkiintoinen, mutta en osaa arvata fiksusti. Toisaalta siksi, etten tunne niin hyvin eri maiden suunnittelutilannetta ja realiteetteja, että osaisin sanoa, tuleeko hankkeista mitään. Ja toisaalta siksi, etten osaa päättää, mikä on uusi järjestelmä ja mikä ei. Esim. Jokerin kohdalla osaan sanoa vasta sitten, kun liikenne alkaa ja tiedetään liikenteenhoidon periaatteet, onko se uusi järjestelmä vai ei. Ja entäs Trondheim: siellä on nyt yksi maaseutulinja ja suunnitelmat nykyaikaisesta ratikasta tunneleineen. Jos suunnitelma toteutuu, niin se merkinnee samalla nykyisen linjan remonttia ja käytännössä tavallaan uutta järjestelmää, mutta silti kyse ei tavallaan ole kuin nykyisen verkon laajennuksesta.

----------


## hmikko

> Esim. Jokerin kohdalla osaan sanoa vasta sitten, kun liikenne alkaa ja tiedetään liikenteenhoidon periaatteet, onko se uusi järjestelmä vai ei. Ja entäs Trondheim: siellä on nyt yksi maaseutulinja ja suunnitelmat nykyaikaisesta ratikasta tunneleineen.


Itse ajattelin, selkeyden vuoksi jos ei muuten, että Trondheim ja 1000 mm Jokeri eivät olisi uusia. Sen sijaan Malmön pikaratikka olisi uusi vaikka siihen tulisi yhteys nykyiseen museorataan. Museorata kun ei kuitenkaan ole varsinainen joukkoliikennejärjestelmä.

Sikäli kun ymmärsin tanskalaisten päätöksenteosta mitään, niin ainakin Aarhusin raitiotie on kaiketi varsin pitkälle jo varmistunut.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Seiskaa äänestäneille: mikä on teitin uusien ratikkakaupunkien lista?


Aarhus, Kööpenhamina, Malmö, Stavanger, Tampere, Turku ja Lahti.

----------


## hmikko

> Aarhus, Kööpenhamina, Malmö, Stavanger, Tampere, Turku ja Lahti.


Epäilen, että jos tulee seitsemän, niin seitsemäs on Odense, ei Lahti. Voipi tietysti tulla kahdeksan  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Lahti ei ole ihan niin kaukaa haettu kuin voisi kuvitella; asukastiheys siellä on yli 100 000 asukkaan kaupungeista kolmanneksi korkein. Ks. http://www.verkkotietokeskus.fi/inde...iheys/91-lahti

Lahdessa kuitenkin tehtiin viime vuonna alustava tarkastelu Liipolan ja Mukkulan välisestä heilurilinjasta, ja investointi todettiin liian kalliiksi. Suunnittelutyötä ei jatketa, joten hyvin epätodennäköistä se minusta on, että siellä olisi raitiotie vuonna 2020.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lahti ei ole ihan niin kaukaa haettu kuin voisi kuvitella; asukastiheys siellä on yli 100 000 asukkaan kaupungeista kolmanneksi korkein.


Eipä se kyllä vielä mitään kerro, kun joku Oulun kunta on sellainen maakunnan kokoinen alue. Sopivan kaupunkirakenteen absoluuttinen määrä on se, mikä ratkaisee. Ei se, kuinka isoon veroläänitykseen sitä verrataan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eipä se kyllä vielä mitään kerro, kun joku Oulun kunta on sellainen maakunnan kokoinen alue. Sopivan kaupunkirakenteen absoluuttinen määrä on se, mikä ratkaisee. Ei se, kuinka isoon veroläänitykseen sitä verrataan.


Niinhän se on. Radanvarren asukastiheys ratkaisee. Sitäkin kyllä Lahdesta löytyisi, mutta niitä radan maksajia on silti liian vähän.

----------


## Piirka

> Trondheim: siellä on nyt yksi maaseutulinja


Gråkallbanen on enempi esikaupunkirata kuin maaseutusellainen. Alkuperäinen yhtiö osti radan varrelta paljon maata, joka jyvitettiin tonteiksi uusille asukkaille.




> Sikäli kun ymmärsin tanskalaisten päätöksenteosta mitään, niin ainakin Aarhusin raitiotie on kaiketi varsin pitkälle jo varmistunut.


 Folketinget (Kansankäräjät eli Tanskan eduskunta) hyväksyi viime viikon tiistaina (8.5.2012) lain Aarhusin raitiotiestä. Liikenne alkaa mahdollisesti vuonna 2015.

----------


## 339-DF

Päätin äänestää kolmea. Tanskasta, Ruotsista ja Suomesta kustakin yksi.

----------


## killerpop

Aika optimistinen kysely, kun nollavaihtoehtoa ei ole lainkaan. Toisaalta, jos jokin muu pohjoismaa tekee virhepäätöksen, ei sitä tarvitse onneksi tarvitse Suomessa apinoida.




> Folketinget (Kansankäräjät eli Tanskan eduskunta) hyväksyi viime viikon tiistaina (8.5.2012) lain Aarhusin raitiotiestä. Liikenne alkaa mahdollisesti vuonna 2015.


No, ehkäpä tässä on se nollan ykköseksi muuttava vääryys.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Äänestin ihan piruuttani 10. Lista:

Tanska 4: Århus, Odense, Aalborg ja Kööpenhamina
Ruotsi 3: Malmö, Lund, Helsingborg tai Linköping
Norja 1: Stavanger
Suomi 2: Tampere ja Turku

----------


## hmikko

Jahas, asteikkoa olis vissiin pitänyt laajentaa molempiin suuntiiin... miinuksen puolellekin tietysti, kun lakkautuksiakin aina ehdotellaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Lahti ei ole ihan niin kaukaa haettu kuin voisi kuvitella; asukastiheys siellä on yli 100 000 asukkaan kaupungeista kolmanneksi korkein. Ks. http://www.verkkotietokeskus.fi/inde...iheys/91-lahti
> 
> Lahdessa kuitenkin tehtiin viime vuonna alustava tarkastelu Liipolan ja Mukkulan välisestä heilurilinjasta, ja investointi todettiin liian kalliiksi. Suunnittelutyötä ei jatketa, joten hyvin epätodennäköistä se minusta on, että siellä olisi raitiotie vuonna 2020.


Alustava tarkastelu kokonaisuudessaan:




> Lahdessa ei ole tarkemmin esitetty, missä mahdollinen raitioliikenne ensimmäiseksi aloitettaisiin. Asiaa on kuitenkin hahmotettu tässä käytännön esimerkin kautta. Nykyisin liikennöidään 10 minuutin vuorovälillä Liipolaan. Mukkulankadulle on tällä hetkellä 5 lähtöä/tunti/suunta. Lisäksi Mukkulankadun varrella olisi maankäytön kehittämismahdollisuuksia. Jos linja liikennöisi Liipolaan ja Mukkulan välillä, olisi raitiolinjan pituus noin 9 kilometriä. Linjalla pitäisi varautua varavaunuineen noin 7 vaunuun, jos linjaa liikennöitäisiin 10 minuutin välein. Investointikustannukset on seuraavassa arvioitu Turun selvityksen pohjalta, eikä niiden soveltuvuutta Lahteen ole lainkaan arvioitu. Investointi koostuisi seuraavista kustannuseristä:
> rata 2,98,1 milj. eur/km, yhteensä 2673 milj. euroapysäkit arviolta 27 kpl (3 kpl/km), 14 milj. euroavalo-ohjauksisia risteyksiä arviolta 27 kpl (3 kpl/km), 7 milj. euroarakennuttajan suunnittelu- ja tilaajakustannukset sekä riskivaraus 1333 milj. euroavarikkotoiminnot, liikenteenohjauskeskus ja -laitteisto ja ratojen kunnossapitokalusto noin 25 milj. euroaraitiovaunut 2,73,0 miljoonaa eur/kpl, yhteensä 1921 milj. euroa (hinta sisällytetty liikennöintikustannuksiin).Kaikkiaan voidaan arvioida, että raitioliikenteen aloittamisesta aiheutuvat kustannukset Liipolan ja Mukkulan välisellä linjalla olisivat 104173 miljoonaa euroa. Vuosittaiset liikennöintikustannukset olisivat noin 3,2 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa (raitiovaunujen hankinnan pääomakustannukset on laskettu liikennöintikustannuksiin). Vertailun vuoksi kaupungin nykyinen joukkoliikenteen kokonaistuki kaupunkilippuun on 2,0 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa.
> Valtio ei ole Suomessa toistaiseksi rahoittanut lainkaan raitioliikenteen investointeja. Ainoastaan Helsingissä on raitioliikennettä ja kaupunki on maksanut investoinnit kokonaisuudessaan. Metrohankkeiden perusteella voitaisiin arvioida, että valtio tukee kaupunkien sisäisiä ja seudullisia raideliikenneinvestointeja maksimissaan 30 prosentilla.


Itse en ole lainkaan vakuuttunut, että Liipola-Mukkula olisi tärkein ensi vaiheen linja. HollolaPHKSMetsäkangaskeskustaNiemi voisi olla parempi.




> Aika optimistinen kysely, kun nollavaihtoehtoa ei ole lainkaan. Toisaalta, jos jokin muu pohjoismaa tekee virhepäätöksen, ei sitä tarvitse onneksi tarvitse Suomessa apinoida.


Millä perusteella raitiotie on mielestäsi virhepäätös?

----------


## JE

> Ja entäs Trondheim: siellä on nyt yksi maaseutulinja ja suunnitelmat nykyaikaisesta ratikasta tunneleineen. Jos suunnitelma toteutuu, niin se merkinnee samalla nykyisen linjan remonttia ja käytännössä tavallaan uutta järjestelmää, mutta silti kyse ei tavallaan ole kuin nykyisen verkon laajennuksesta.


Kunnianhimoinen laajennussuunnitelma, johon sisältyi keskustan alittava tunneli, on käsittääkseni laadittu. Viime viikolla kuitenkin uutisoitiin, että Trondheimin raitiotien kaikista laajennussuunnitelmista on päätetty luopua. Linja ei toisaalta enää näytä myöskään niin uhanalaiselta kuin aiemmin, matkustajamäärät ovat kasvussa ja säännöllisesti liikenteessä käytettävien vaunujen määräkin on tarkoitus nostaa sikäläisellä mittapuulla huikeaan kuuteen vaunuun.

Itse asiaan: veikkaan kolmea kokonaan uutta systeemiä enkä yhtäkään kokonaisen järjestelmän lakkautusta vuoteen 2020 mennessä.

----------


## ultrix

Vastasin, että viisi. Aarhus, Malmö, Tampere, Turku ja musta hevonen, eli joko Aalborg, Helsingborg, Linköping, Lund, Odense tai Stavanger.

Piruuttani esitän vielä yhden: Reykjavik.  :Laughing:

----------


## Kaid

Reykjavik olisi kyllä hienoin mahdollinen raitiotiekaupunki! Kaupunkikuvaan sopivasti kaluston olisi syytä olla muualta maailmasta hankittua museokalustoa.

----------


## hezec

Reykjavíkissa on itse asiassa tehtykin alustavia raitiotiesuunnitelmia tällä vuosituhannella. Googlella löytyy ainakin tällainen raportti vuodelta 2004. Lisäksi Wikipedian mukaan vuonna 2008 parlamentissa tehtiin aloite asian tiimoilta. Toki sittemmin mm. iski finanssikriisi eikä tarkempia suunnitelmia ole olemassa, joten tuskin siellä ollaan mitään avaamassa tällä vuosikymmenellä. Ajatus ei kuitenkaan ole mitenkään tuulesta temmattu; onhan kaupunkikin Oulun kokoinen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Semmoinen pointti vielä Reykjavíkistä, että Islantilaisillehan sähkö on puoli-ilmaista, kun sitä voidaan tuottaa geotermisellä lämmöllä. Kaupungin sähkö on likimain kokonaan geotermisestä lämmöstä tuotettua. On melko typerää, että Reykjavíkin bussit ovat polttoainekäyttöisiä eikä trollikoita.

Ratikalle (tai sähköbussille) olisi siis potentiaalia, ihan lentokenttäyhteyttä ja naapurikyliä myöten.

----------


## risukasa

> Semmoinen pointti vielä Reykjavíkistä, että Islantilaisillehan sähkö on puoli-ilmaista, kun sitä voidaan tuottaa geotermisellä lämmöllä.


Jos nyt sähköistyksen rakentaminen ei ihan ilmiselvästi ole kannattavaa, niin puoli-ilmaisella vedyllä ainakin luulisi kannattavan liikennöidä.

----------


## Piirka

Stavangerin bybaneprojekti on nytkähtänyt eteenpäin, kun Stavangerin kaupunginvaltuusto päätti eilen (19.11.2012) pikaratikan puolesta. Naapurikaupunki Sandnesin valtuuston kokous johti tänään samanlaiseen tulokseen. Kummassakin valtuustossa vähemmistöön jäivät "bussimetro" -kannattajat.

----------


## Max

> On melko typerää, että Reykjavíkin bussit ovat polttoainekäyttöisiä eikä trollikoita. Ratikalle (tai sähköbussille) olisi siis potentiaalia, ihan lentokenttäyhteyttä ja naapurikyliä myöten.


Bussit siellä kulkevat muistaakseni vähintään puolen tunnin välein eivätkä esim. sunnuntaisin lainkaan ennen puoltapäivää, joten hirveää kysyntää niille ei voi olla. Lentokenttäratikka Reykjavikissa olisi mielenkiintoinen näky - 45 km laavakenttien halki...  :Wink:

----------


## Piikkimonni

Ei noita montaa tule koska kyse on lopulta poliittisista päätöksistä. Jotenkin on sellainen tunne, että akkukäyttöisten hybridibussien kehitystä innostutaan odottamaan niin, että ratikkalinjat jäävät rakentamatta. Norjalaisilla voisi olla rahaa yhteen tai kahteen järjestelmään. Sanotaan, että yksi.

----------


## Piirka

Aarhusin letbaneprojekti etenee. Neljä yhteenliittymää on päässyt tarjouskilpailun (infra + kalusto) jatkoon:

* Siemens AG ja Siemens A/S sekä Struktion/Aarsleff JV I/S (I/S = suomalaisittain ky.)
* OHL (Obrascón Huarte Lain) ja Vossloh
* Ansaldo STS SpA sekä Stadler ja Pankow GmbH
* Alstom Denmark A/S ja Alstom Transport SA

Tarjoukset tulee antaa ensi kesään mennessä ja sopimus valitun yhteenliittymän kanssa allekirjoitettaneen ensi vuoden loppuun mennessä, jolloin liikenne alkaisi vuonna 2017. Uutinen på dansk, værs go'.

----------


## late-

> * Ansaldo STS SpA sekä Stadler ja Pankow GmbH


Alkuperäisessä näyttää olevan virhe. Stadler pyörittää tehtaitaan erillisinä yhtiöinä eli yhteenliittymän toinen jäsen on Stadler Pankow GmbH. Vastaavasti pääkaupunkiseudun Flirtit toimittaa Stadler Bussnang AG.

----------


## Piirka

> yhteenliittymän toinen jäsen on Stadler Pankow GmbH.


Katsos vaan, nyt vasta huomasin, tattis. Laitoin Tanskanmaalle palautetta tuosta alkuperäistekstin ylimääräisestä og-sanasta.

----------


## Piirka

Gävle saattaa olla seuraava uusi ratikkakaupunki - tosin museolinjan muodossa. Maanantaina (17.12.) Gävlen kunnanvaltuusto päättää Brynäsin ja Atlasområdetin välisestä museolinjasta.  Openstreetmap-karttaan on merkitty teollisuusraide. Kiskot Stenborgskanalenin ja Gasklockornas industriområden välissä Atlasvägenin itäpuolella on kuitenkin poistettu vuonna 2010. Museolinjan puuhamiehet ovat löytäneet sponsorin, joka rakentaisi ilmaiseksi kiskotuksen uudestaan. Tavoitteena on, että museoliikenne aloitettaisiin vuonna 2014, jolloin tulee kuluneeksi 105 vuotta raitioliikenteen alkamisesta.

Huomenna perjantaina (14.12.) Gävle-mustangi 23 palaa takaisin kotikaupunkiinsa 56 siirtolaisvuoden jälkeen, ks. naamakirja. Tuo vuonna 1953 Bomhuslinjalle toimitettu Hägglund-telivaunu myytiin Göteborgiin vuonna 1956, jolloin Bomhuslinja lakkautettiin. Göteborgissa vaunusta tehtiin myöhemmässä vaiheessa työvaunu 136. Puuhamiehet aikovat palauttaa vaunun alkuperäisasuunsa. Kuvia vaunusta alkuperäis- sekä nykyasussa Sveriges Radion eilisessä uutisjutussa. Gävlessä on jo ASJ:n toimittamat moottorivaunu 1 vuodelta 1909 sekä avoperävaunu 104 vuodelta 1910. Viime vuoden uutisjutussa kuvaa ykkösestä. Sitä saa työstää melkoisesti, jotta siitä tulee liikennekelpoinen. Kunhan työ valmistuu, niin Gävleenkin saadaan yhtä komea raitiojuna tyyliin SR 50+233.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Malmö, Lund, Helsingborg ja Skåne ovat yhteistyössä perustaneet tällaisen nettisivun: http://www.sparvagnariskane.se

Näyttää vahvasti siltä, että tästä saattaa olla jo kolme uutta vuonna 2016. Onkohan oma veikkaukseni, viisi, kuitenkin alakantissa? Toivottavasti!  :Smile:

----------


## JE

15.5.2012 veikkasin kolmea uutta systeemiä enkä yhtäkään lakkautusta 2020 mennessä. Pysyn edelleen ennustuksessani. Veikkaan, että uudet systeemit tulevat olemaan Aarhus, Lund ja sitten joku kolmas, parhaassa tapauksessa Suomesta. Toivon toki, että avajaisia olisi enemmän, mutta nyt kyse olikin veikkaamisesta eikä toivomisesta. Jos tavoitevuotena olisi esim. 2025, uskaltaisin jo esittää suurempia lukumääriä.

----------


## Piirka

Århusin (pika)raitiotie avattaneen vuoteen 2017 mennessä. Duoratikat todettiin liian kalliiksi, joten ykkösvaiheen osuus Odderista Århusin kautta Grenaahan sähköistetään koko pituudeltaan. Valtio on myöntänyt 100 milj DKK (13,4 milj ) olemassa olevien ratojen sähköistykseen (750 V=). Århusissa rakennetaan lisäksi täysin uutta kaksoisraiderataa rautatieasemalta Skejbyn yliopistosairaalan ja Lisbjergin kautta Lystrupiin. Ykkösvaihe käsittää 100 km rataa!

Joulukuussa jatkoon valitut neljä vaununtoimittajaa voivat valita tarjoavatko joko "yleiskäyttöön" soveltuvia vaunuja, joiden maksiminopeus on 100 km/h tai sitten pelkästään kaupunkiliikenteeseen soveltuvia vaunuja (max.nop. 70 km/h) sekä niiden rinnalle "interurbaaneja" nopeamman maksiminopeuden vaunuja.

----------


## Max

Terveiset täältä Århusista ja tarkemmin Skejbystä: pikaratikkaan liittyviä rakennustöitä jo tehdään täällä, tuossa viereisessä laaksossa esim. aika pitkää siltaa laakson ja joen yli. Randersvejn koko pituudella on lisäksi jo kesästä asti siirrelty viemäreitä ja muita johtoja ratikan tieltä.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

"Odense saa raitiotien" on Tanskan liikenneministeriön eilisen lehdistötiedotteen otsikkona.

Tanskan hallitus ja kaksi oppositiopuoluetta ovat nyt siis sopineet valtion 1,1 miljardin kruunun rahoitusosuudesta. Rakennustöihin pitäisi päästä 2016, jolloin liikenteen 14,4 km pitkällä "letbanella" olisi tarkoitus alkaa vuonna 2020. Mm. yliopistoa ja yliopistosairaalaa palvelevalle radalle odotetaan 10-11 milj. vuotuista matkustajaa.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

Jälleen uutisia Tanskasta: nyt myös Aalborgissa on päätetty "Letbanen" rakentamisesta (bussivaihtoehdon sijaan). 

Tarkoituksena olisi rakentaa itä-länsisuuntainen raitiotie tiheästi rakennetun kaupunkialueen läpi, hintalappuna 2,4 miljardia DKK ja toiveissa valmista 2020.
DR:n uutisen (tanskaksi) mukaan edellytyksenä on vielä valtion 47% rahoituksen myöntäminen muiden kaupunkien tavoin.

Tanskassahan on lisäksi tällä hetkellä rakenteilla Aarhusin Letbane (n. 100km, valmistuu 2016), suunnittelu ja kilpailutusvaiheessa Odensen Letbane (1. vaihe n. 15km, rakentaminen alkaa 2016 ja valmista 2020) ja sunnitteilla Ring 3 Letbane Kööpenhaminan ympärillä (n. 27km, tästäkin jonkinlaisia päätöksiä jo tehty) sekä selvityksessä muitakin raitiotielinjauksia pääkaupunkiseudulla.

----------


## Piirka

Ylläripyllärinä Lund. Kunnanvaltuusto päätti eilen (17.12.2015), että Lundiin rakennetaan raitiotie. Rakennustyöt alkavat ensi vuonna ja arvioitu liikenteen aloitusajankohta olisi vuonna 2019. Kunnanvaltuuston päätökseen vaikutti todennäköisesti se, että Ruotsin Trafikverket ilmoitti eilen 298 miljoonan kruunun valtionavusta (infraan). Hankkeen kokonaiskustannus on n. 1,131 miljardia kruunua (122 miljoonaa ), josta infran osuus on n. 776 MSEK (Lundin kunta + valtionosuus), vaunukalusto n. 175 MSEK (7 vaunua omistaa ehkäpä Skånetrafikenin omistama kalustoyhtiö?) sekä varikko n 180 MSEK (Skoonen "seutukunta"). Tuolla yli miljardilla kruunulla kustantaisi 600 bussia (viite: "Turun raitiotien yleissuunnitelma käynnistyy").

Linja kulkisi Lundin päärautatieasemalta koilliseen ja pituutta sillä olisi 5,5 km. Varikko rakennetaan koillisen päätepysäkin tuolle puolen. Pysäkkejä tulee yhteensä 9. Vuoroväli olisi 7,5 min. Myöhemmin linja jatkuisi mahdollisesti kaakkoon Dalbyn taajamaan sekä rakennettaisiin toinen linja Lundin rautatieasemalta etelään Staffanstorpin taajamaan. Mer information på http://www.sparvaglund.se/

----------


## hmikko

Aloitusviestistäni kolme ja puoli vuotta sitten:




> Tällä hetkellä havaintoni mukaan varsin todennäköisiltä näyttäisivät ainakin Aarhus, Kööpenhamina, Malmö, Stavanger, Tampere ja Turku


Noiden ulkopuolelta Odense on rakenteilla ja nyt siis Lund varmistunut. Aarhus on myös rakenteilla. Nämä kolme ilmeisesti ehtivät avata linjan vuoden 2020 loppuun mennessä.

Kööpenhamina ja Tampere näyttävät olevan suunnilleen samassa vaiheessa, eli suunnitelmat ja valmistelut ovat pitkällä ja tarjouskilpailut käynnissä, ja lopullinen päätös pitäisi tehdä ensi vuonna. Siis sikäli kun ymmärsin tanskaa kieltä opiskelematta. Kööpenhaminan tavoite on luemma nyt vuodessa 2021, eli avajaiset eivät ehtine tämän ketjun aikarajaan. Tampereella taitaa myös tehdä tiukkaa, vaikka hanke etenisi tästä eteenpäin vauhdilla.

Stavanger on valinnut bussivaihtoehdon. Malmö ja Turku selvittävät ja neuvottelevat valtion rahoituksesta. Vaikutelmani on, että Malmössa on enemmän poliittista tahtoa toteuttaa raitiotie kuin Turussa, varsinkin kun Skånen kolmen kaupungin yhteistyöryhmästä Lund nyt päätti, mutta en toki tunne Malmön poliittista elämää lainkaan.

Voisko jo sanoa, että oikea vastaus on kolme (Aarhus, Odense, Lund) ja vuoden lisäajan sisällä viisi (+Tampere ja Köpis)?

----------


## ultrix

> Noiden ulkopuolelta Odense on rakenteilla ja nyt siis Lund varmistunut. Aarhus on myös rakenteilla. Nämä kolme ilmeisesti ehtivät avata linjan vuoden 2020 loppuun mennessä.
> 
> Kööpenhamina ja Tampere näyttävät olevan suunnilleen samassa vaiheessa, eli suunnitelmat ja valmistelut ovat pitkällä ja tarjouskilpailut käynnissä, ja lopullinen päätös pitäisi tehdä ensi vuonna. Siis sikäli kun ymmärsin tanskaa kieltä opiskelematta. Kööpenhaminan tavoite on luemma nyt vuodessa 2021, eli avajaiset eivät ehtine tämän ketjun aikarajaan. Tampereella taitaa myös tehdä tiukkaa, vaikka hanke etenisi tästä eteenpäin vauhdilla.





> Stavanger on valinnut bussivaihtoehdon. Malmö ja Turku selvittävät ja neuvottelevat valtion rahoituksesta. Vaikutelmani on, että Malmössa on enemmän poliittista tahtoa toteuttaa raitiotie kuin Turussa, varsinkin kun Skånen kolmen kaupungin yhteistyöryhmästä Lund nyt päätti, mutta en toki tunne Malmön poliittista elämää lainkaan


Mainittakoon, että Stavangerissa ja Malmössä on jo tätä nykyä raidelähiliikennettä, sillä molemmissa kaupungeissa on esimerkillinen lähiliikennejunajärjestelmä käytössä, joka palvelee myös taajaman sisäistä liikkumista. 

Mielenkiintoisena (=surullisena) knoppitietona Tampere ja Turku ovat Pohjoismaiden suurimmat kaupungit, joista raidelähiliikenne puuttuu kokonaan. Jos hmikko:n uumoilut käyvät toteen, niin Turku on vuonna 2021 Pohjolan suurin kaupunki, josta raidelähiliikenne, ml. raitioliikenne puuttuu. Jos Malmö ei rakenna raitiotietään siihen mennessä, on Malmö suurin raitiotietön kaupunki, mutta lähijunathan siellä tosiaan ovat.

Lund painii muuten kaupunkina samassa sarjassa kuin Pori ja Kuopio, mutta on niihin verrattuna kompakti, kaupunki loppuu parin kilometrin päähän Lundin asemasta. Tulevan raitiotien lisäksi se on Malmön tavoin osa Skånen lähiliikennealuetta, ja sitä palvelee niin Ø-junat kuin Pågatåg-junat (paikallis-/taajamajunat Lundin ja Malmön välillä kulkevat noin 5 min välein). Lundin linja kulkee päärautatieasemalta suoraan tiedekampukselle reittiä Lund C  Yliopistollinen sairaala  Lundin TKK (LTH)  Tiedepuisto Ideon  Höjdpunkten (Sony Mobile)  Solbjer  Brunnshög C (uusia kaupunginosia)  MAX IV (hiukkaskiihdytinlaboratorio)  Science Village/ESS. Voi siis olettaa, että raitiovaunuissa tulee olemaan melkoinen määrä malmöläisiä, kun matka Malmö C  Lund kestää 10 minuuttia ja tyypillinen matka ratikan kyydissä lienee 5 minuutin luokkaa. Jopa Kööpenhaminasta pääsee Lundin "Otaniemi-Hermiaan" alle tunnissa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Lundissa iskeytyy lapio maahan 15. helmikuuta, valmista koeajoihin pitäisi olla 2019, jos projektiin ei aiheudu viivästyksiä johtuen muusta rakentamisesta, kuten vaikkapa sairaalan käyttöön rakennettavista alikuluista ratikkareitin varrella.

Rata on suurimmalta osalta matkaa ruohorataa, paitsi yhdellä kadulla ja joidenkin pysäkkien sekä risteysten kohdalla.

Päätös on syntynyt suurella enemmistöllä, vaikka Lundissa on mm. perustettu jopa ratikkavastainen puolue, FörNyaLund, joka sai kunnallisvaaleissa neljä paikkaa. Puolue on tiettävästi pysynyt jotakuinkin yhden asian puolueena, joten sen tulevaisuus ei nyt näytä kovin lupaavalta.

Linkki Sydsvenskanin uutiseen

----------


## Rattivaunu

Toisin kuin ketjun alkupäässä jokunen vuosi sitten arveltiin, Stavangeriin ollaankin hankkimassa BRT:tä, sikäläiseltä nimeltään Bussveieniä. Kaluston käyttövoiman suhteen on käyty parin viime vuoden aikana vilkasta keskustelua, mutta juuri nyt näyttäisi akkusähköbussit olevan vahvoilla. Ensimmäisen vaiheen suunnitellaan valmistuvan vuonna 2021, koko järjestelmän 2023.

----------


## Bussimies

Tämä ei nyt ehkä täysin mene otsikon mukaiseen ketjuun, mutta liippaa aihetta. Kööpenhaminan pikaraitiotieprojekti on käynnistynyt kunnolla ja valmista pitäisi olla vuonna 2023. Paikallista kehä-3 tietä noudatteleva linjaus on 28 kilometriä pitkä, sisältää 29 pysäkkiä ja kolmisenkymmentä vaunua (perustuu aiempiin tietoihin https://www.railway-technology.com/p...il-copenhagen/ , jotka ovat tästä tarkentuneet mm. reitin pituuden ja pysäkkien määrän osalta).

Uutinen aiheesta: http://www.railjournal.com/index.php...rs-chosen.html

Vaikuttaisi olevan aikataulultaan ja laajuudeltaan lähes yksi yhteen Raide-Jokerin kanssa. Mielenkiintoista seurata hankkeiden etenemistä.

ps. voisiko otsikkoa päivittää tai lisätä samaan ketjuun uuden kyselyn, esim. "vuoteen 2030 mennessä?", niin saataisiin tännekin eloa  :Wink:

----------


## hmikko

> ps. voisiko otsikkoa päivittää tai lisätä samaan ketjuun uuden kyselyn, esim. "vuoteen 2030 mennessä?", niin saataisiin tännekin eloa


Kiitoksia linkeistä, olin odotellutkin jotain tietoa tuosta. Köpiksen hanke jäi tämän veikkailun suhteen aikataulussa jälkeen Tampereesta. Sille voi varmaan perustaa oman ketjun.

Musta näyttää, että uuden äänestyksen pitämisessä ei ole juuri itua, kun pohjoismaiset hankkeet ovat ilmeisesti tällä hetkellä aika hyvin tiedossa. Aarhus on aloittanut liikenteen, ja Odense, Lund, Tampere ja Kööpenhamina ovat rakenteilla. Stavanger valitsi bussin. Veikattavana kai tällä hetkellä olisi vain Malmö ja Turku, jotka ovat jääneet odottelu/selvittelyvaihteelle.

Toki noiden lisäksi Helsinki on jo tehtyjen päätösten mukaan tuplaamassa raitiotieverkkonsa (Jokeri + Laajasalo), ja lisää ilmeisesti seuraa. Samoin Tukholmassa laajennetaan voimakkaasti.

----------


## 339-DF

Kuinkas monta uutta järjestelmää toukokuun 2012 jälkeen on toistaiseksi avattu, ja kuinka monta avataan seuraavien vajaan kolmen vuoden aikana? Se ainakin tiedetään tässä vaiheessa, että Tampere ei ihan tuohon ehdi, Jokerista puhumattakaan sikäli kuin sen katsoo uudeksi järjestelmäksi.




> Toki noiden lisäksi Helsinki on jo tehtyjen päätösten mukaan tuplaamassa raitiotieverkkonsa (Jokeri + Laajasalo), ja lisää ilmeisesti seuraa. Samoin Tukholmassa laajennetaan voimakkaasti.


Jos kaikki menee hyvin, niin vuoteen 2030 mennessä on Helsingissä avattu mainitsemiesi lisäksi myös Vihdintien ratikka (tavoitevuosi 2027, parin vuoden viipeelläkin ehtii ennen 2030) (ja tietysti myös kantakaupungin pieniä laajennuksia, joista merkittävimpinä Topeliuksenkadun ja Vallilanlaakson raitiotiet).

Turku on yhä vielä minulle suuri kysymysmerkki, mutta ilmeisesti olen suhtautunut siihen pessimistisemmin kuin mitä olisi pitänyt. Toivotaan parasta.

----------


## hmikko

Pitäiskö tää laittaa muodossa montako kilometriä uutta raitiotietä käytössä Pohjoismaissa a) vuoden 2025 b) vuoden 2030 loppuun mennessä? Tulis selvästi mukaan Jokerin kaltaiset merkittävät laajennukset, joita on tekeillä myös Tukholmassa.

Suomen osalta on jo päätetty ainakin Tampere 20, Jokeri 25, Laajasalo 10, Hernesaari/Jätkäsaaren loput 3 = yht. 58 km.

Aarhusissa on pitkä pätkä rautatietä uuden systeemin käytössä, mutta se on jo käytössä, eikä tulevissa hankkeissa ole vissiin ainakaan noin suuria määriä vanhaa rautatietä sekoittamassa laskelmaa.

----------


## Ketorin

> Samoin Tukholmassa laajennetaan voimakkaasti.


Onko konkreettisia päätöksiä jo, jotain muuta kuin Eläintarharatikan liittäminen Lidingöbanaan mahdollisimman kiertävää reittiä tai lyhyt jatke T-centraaliin tai Kungsholmeniin? Lidingön sillasta joku väittä netissä (/n/), että se nyt lopulta olisi tulossa kaksiraiteisena; onko ollut puhetta ottaa vanhan pohjoishaaran ratapohja uudelleen käyttöön, se käsittääkseni vielä enimmäkseen on olemassa?

t. ruotsista 6.




> Turku on yhä vielä minulle suuri kysymysmerkki, mutta ilmeisesti olen suhtautunut siihen pessimistisemmin kuin mitä olisi pitänyt. Toivotaan parasta.


Realistisin vaihtoehto Turun suhteen lienee, että keskitytään nyt muutama vuosi ensin bussi-runkolinjojen muodostamiseen. Nyt kun edes mitään sellaista palvelua ei ole, pois lukien Naantaliin menevät 6 ja 7. Myöskään kunnollista kehälinjaa ei ole, on ihme rusetteja tekevä 99.

Rambollin selvityksestä ei ole kuulunut vielä mitään.

----------


## hmikko

> Onko konkreettisia päätöksiä jo


Käsittääkseni Spårväg syd (Flemingsberg - Kungens kurva - Älvsjö) on poliittisessa myötätuulessa ja koplattu metropäätöksiin. Lopullinen rakentamispäätös pitäis luemma tehdä tänä keväänä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Onko konkreettisia päätöksiä jo, jotain muuta kuin Eläintarharatikan liittäminen Lidingöbanaan mahdollisimman kiertävää reittiä tai lyhyt jatke T-centraaliin tai Kungsholmeniin? Lidingön sillasta joku väittä netissä (/n/), että se nyt lopulta olisi tulossa kaksiraiteisena; onko ollut puhetta ottaa vanhan pohjoishaaran ratapohja uudelleen käyttöön, se käsittääkseni vielä enimmäkseen on olemassa?


Spårväg sydin rakentamisesta on periaatteessa päätökset tehty, työt alkaa alustavan arvion mukaan 2024.

Lidingö saa uuden sillan 2022, sillä kahdet raiteet. Vanha silta puretaan sen jälkeen. Pohjoishaarasta ei ole ollut poliittista keskustelua, mutta sen sijaan pohjoisten bussilinjojen kuormituksesta on. Joku kyllä mainitsi ohimennen siinä keskustelussa, että nythän on oiva tilaisuus tutkia pohjoisen raitiolinjan palauttamisesta. Toivottavasti se nostetaan vielä pöydälle.  :Smile: 

Ihan hirveästi ei ole muuta tapahtunut, Saltsjöbanania ilmeisesti modernisoidaan hissukseen, ehkä se on Tvärbanan-yhteensopiva pikaraitiotie, kun uusi Slussen valmistuu. Tai sitten ei.

Tvärbanan on viimeinkin "kokonainen", etelässä jatkettu Nackan puoleiseen Sicklaan ja vanha osuus on viimeinkin päivitetty kulunvalvonnaltaan yhteensopivaksi uuden osan kanssa - eli nyt voi ajaa koko matkan samalla vaunulla Sicklasta Solnan asemalle. Uuden haaran rakentaminen Kistaan ja Helenelundiin on käynnissä. Bromman lentoasemalle pitäisi päästä 2020, Ursvikiin 2021 ja Helenelundiin 2023.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:15 ----------

Spårväg Cityn jatkamisen ensisijainen tarkoitus ei ole jatkaa sitä Lidingöön, vaan Frihamneniin ja Norra Djurgårdsstadeniin, johon tulee valtavasti uusia asuntoja ja työpaikkoja. Linja viedään Ropsteniin ja yhdistetään Lidingöbanaan, koska lisäkalusto tarvitsee varikkotilaa, ja se tila löytyy Agasta. Lidingö-keskusta -väli on jatkossakin tarkoitus mennä vaihtaen tunnelbanaan. Veikkaan, ettei vaihdotonta yhteyttä ole tulossakaan. Ehkä joskus kauempana tulevaisuudessa vedetään suora reitti kantakaupunkiin, vaikka Lidingövägeniä pitkin ja Östra stationin kautta Odenplanille. Mutta tämän hetken ilmapiiri ei ole kovinkaan suotuinen sellaiselle.

----------


## hmikko

> Spårväg sydin rakentamisesta on periaatteessa päätökset tehty, työt alkaa alustavan arvion mukaan 2024.


Oho, onpa se pitkässä varressa. Siis lopulliset päätökset tänä keväänä ja lapio maahan 2024 - kuusi vuotta suunnittelulle?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Oho, onpa se pitkässä varressa. Siis lopulliset päätökset tänä keväänä ja lapio maahan 2024 - kuusi vuotta suunnittelulle?


Veikkaan, että siellä odotetaan täydisrakentamista. Huddingen kunta koplaa ratikkaan 18 500 uutta asuntoa (niin, ja täällä ilmeisesti rakentajat jarruttavat tahallaan asuntotuotantoa, jottei hinnat laskisi liikaa).

Oikeastihan sille ratikalle olisi jo käyttöä, mutta ei täällä ymmärretä raidekertoimia, matkustajamäärien kasvua tai sitä, että osa autoilijoista saattaisi vaihtaa joukkoliikenteeseen.

----------

